# Hey There



## Sundermeyer (Sep 8, 2014)

I just wanted to share:

I own a 1987 Nissan Sentra E from the first production run, No.65. I've been maintaining and upgrading it for the last few years and driving it most of the time. It's my favorite car and I started a blog to document the adventures and challenges with it. I have been able to find a number of parts through eBay, NAPA, salvage yards, and some specialized sites on my own but always looking for more.

Generally I'm not a mechanic but I know enough to keep myself out of too much trouble.

sentra87.wordpress.com

-Marc


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Where do you get your new VCM air filters?

Been looking for a couple new ones for several years, to no avail?

What are your go-to businesses for NOS Nissan?


----------



## Sundermeyer (Sep 8, 2014)

I've never had to replace the VCM filters but I have looked into them because I had seen that others were trying to find them as well. At this point I don't understand what they are exactly because if you bypass them the engine runs worse. Because of the drip tube I am guessing that they have some kind of moisture collection purpose as well. Really would need to see a cutaway of one to know if you could just rebuild them. Otherwise a recent search shows that there maybe a place in Germany that carries them.

carparts-pros.com Search for 1686033M17 you might have to e-mail them and see if they still have them. I use nissanpartsdeal.com as my part number reference and then do a lot of searching to figure out how to get those parts. A lot of the time you do hit dead ends.

You will have to explain what you mean by NOS Nissan.

-Marc


----------



## Sundermeyer (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't have enough standing here to PM people so I will just put this here:

Yep, saw that. Really nice and clean. I did put up a gallery of images that show my car at various locations. I put mine in a car show once mainly as a joke because it has a lot more rust than yours does.

As for the VIN, I might be a little off on it because I just took the Service Manual as the reference. I have not found anything that tells exactly how the numbering is defined other than that the manual says the number for my production run starts at 500001 and my car has a number of 500065. Because they used different serial number sets for each model, mine would be only for the 4-Door Sedan E, not the entire run of all 1987 Sentras.

When I got the car it was basically because of the economy prospects, because I love driving stick, and because it was my late grandparents last car. It didn't run very good at all and over the last three years I have managed to find a lot of solutions by accident.

O2 Sensor
Plugs
Better than average plug wires
Distributor Cap
Timing Belt
Blew the computer so found a cheap used one on eBay
Alternator
Most of the vacuum lines
PCV filter
All of the struts
Thrust Pin Seal
Thrust Pin seal boot
Front calipers
Fuel Filter
Water Temperature Sensor (In intake manifold)
Thermostat
Valve cover gasket
Windshield
Front tension rod ends
Lower ball joints

Of course the usual stuff like air and oil filters, bulbs, brake pads and shoes as needed.

For a long time the car wouldn't idle quite right and would "lope" up and down. The one thing that fixed most of that problem was getting the valves adjusted. There is still a slight warble in it but nothing like it used to be.

I have had an accident with it once and like I said its rusty so I found a new hood on eBay and then found a place to get a lot of the front end pieces pretty cheap. So along with the hood, I have two new grills (always good to have a backup), both headlights, and both fenders in storage until I can get them put on maybe this summer.

I have also amassed a small collection of other parts I will put on this summer including rear brake cylinders, drums, bearings, and one backer plate; front rotors, seals, bearings; plus I need to replace the brake fluid because it clearly is water logged.

Also need to fix the exhaust system because it has been hobbled together due to money and time constraints in the past.

Main thing I am looking for right now is a weatherstrip material to replace the clip-on rubber that goes around the inner door opening.

-Marc


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Sundermeyer said:


> I've never had to replace the VCM filters but I have looked into them ...
> 
> You will have to explain what you mean by NOS Nissan.
> 
> -Marc


The VCM air filter controls and cleans the air flow to the VCM. The VCM, under the control of the ECU, partially controls the ISCA. The VCM air filter can not be disassembled and repaired. It is a special built filter inside a large circular metal can (behind the p's headlight assy, near the starter relay). It has 1 hose for air inlet and 2 hoses for outlet control to the VCM. If the can is opened, the filter is destroyed. Only solution is install new ones, which do not seem to be available anymore. I contacted a company who may have made them for Nissan: the company (didn't validate that they did make them, but) told me (directly) they could make them if they had an order of 1000 (or was it 10,000?)

New Old Stock


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Sundermeyer said:


> ... gallery of images
> 
> ...
> they used different serial number sets for each model, mine would be only for the 4-Door Sedan E, not the entire run of all 1987 Sentras.
> ...


Love the standard oil pic.

We've been down similar paths with the things you've repaired.

Okay, the 65 serial # makes more sense now.

A company who makes many parts for Nissan told me (directly) once there were only 30,000 of mine built.

Was yours built in Japan or USA? What are first 3 letters of VIN?

If the USA, have you toured the plant in TN where the car was built?

The plant opened in '83.

Thanks for the list of work, pics, and 65 # clarification.

P.S. Oh, as coincidence would have it, nearly made it over to SD last summer after attending an AACA meet in MN and touring northern and western IA. Great states those were.


----------



## Sundermeyer (Sep 8, 2014)

A 2-door vehicle usually has a lower production run because families prefer to have four doors and that lower production run then makes them more coveted by singles and older couples later on.

My car has been imported directly from Japan, assembled in the Zama plant. I just checked and I see they no longer produce vehicles there but have an extensive collection of their past production models.

I haven't been too far outside of South Dakota, just MN, IA, and NE on my own but if I get adventurous, I might have to drive down and see that plant in TN.

-Marc


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

The engine plant is in Decherd and well worth the extra travel for that tour (off the main roads, rural area). Blocks as far as the eye can see. I4s, V6s. Neat company store.

The car assembly plant is in Smyrna. 5M sq ft. It is so large that if you stand and look toward where the other end should be you can not see it, even from various places. They even point this out during the tours. All cars are parked under shelter tenting, unlike many other car plants in the states. They also have a neat company store.

HQ is in Franklin. No tours there, but cars and store inside (limited hours).

There is another guy with one from the Zama plant. AL I believe. Also 4-door like yours. 

Oh, and if coming down from your state, you'd be passing by the Ford plants and Corvette plant and museum (all in KY, enroute to TN).


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Re-read your list: did you replace the PCV valve? What about the 2 TVVs? What about the EGR/BPT/canister solenoid? AIV solenoid? AIV pair valve (for the cat)? What has been done on the carb? Jets and passages ever thoroughly cleaned out? The carb is a 3-chamber, with a mixture heater under that. What about the canister bottom air filter or fuel 1-way check valve (back inward of the d's rear wheel)?

Wait ... did you mean E(16S) or E(16i)? Zama = i right? Pics don't show the engine.


----------



## Sundermeyer (Sep 8, 2014)

My VIN is different because it was produced in Japan. According to the service manual I have, this is how my VIN looks:

JN1: Nissan, Passenger vehicle
P: E16S
B: Nissan Sentra
2: (Model Change)
1: 4-Door Sedan
S: Standard Restraint
1: Check Digit
H: 1987
U: Zama Plant
500065: Serial #

It is an early carburetor model. I went through all of the diagnostics in trying to figure out my idle issue (valve adjustment ending up fixing it) and all of the solenoids check out just fine. Right at this moment, we don't have to worry about the cat. I haven't taken apart the carb but it has been cleaned from above and gets treated with Sea Foam every so often. I put a new gas cap on it but didn't touch to check valve on the tank. I have a new filter for the Evap Canister but have not had a moment to dig into that because it's too cold out to work on old plastic.

It currently runs great. Stalls once in a while when braking but that is the least of my worries. I'm saving up for a future clutch replacement when that gives out where I will also put in new axles.

Just recently had the mount at the front of the car replaced too.

I like how they designed this car so the exhaust runs directly under the oil filter.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Sundermeyer said:


> ... a recent search shows that there maybe a place in Germany that carries them.
> 
> carparts-pros.com Search for 1686033M17 ...
> -Marc


Thanks. 

Reached out to them; they actually responded; not available; the VCM air filters were not used on the European Sunny's; another German part supplier (previously engaged) drop ships from the source, in this case, the US, which no longer have the part.

If you ever come across any of the VCM air filters, PLEASE let me know. 

I'll even pay for yours.


----------



## Sundermeyer (Sep 8, 2014)

Heh, I will keep mine I think. However, since you know so much about this part, does it have a patent number? I could figure out solutions better if i knew more about its construction.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Sundermeyer said:


> Heh, I will keep mine I think. However, since you know so much about this part, does it have a patent number? I could figure out solutions better if i knew more about its construction.


Communication ... I meant if you ever come across any new VCM air filters (OEM/Nissan) and let me know, I would be willing to pay for one for you - buy you one, in exchange for the information on where to buy them. (Didn't mean I wanted to buy the only one you have - on your car ... : - )

No info on patent. Not sure who the original manufacturer was. Air filter company ... or Nissan supplier who bid and built it ... it was a multi-piece metal cylinder with welds, 3 ports, internal metal multi-hole shield/filter mounted with additional welds leading to a special pleated filter (pleat count and material construction unknown) leading to the ports.

I'm thinking somewhere someone has some, Nissan club member, old warehouse somewhere, original manufacturer leftovers from manufacturing runs and testing, old dealer inventory tucked away and long forgotten, prior car owner who bought and never used and is sitting collecting dust ... maybe Zama has some information on them, since you said they have extensive collection of previous models.

Know how I could contact someone there?

Nissan's USA # has gotten no where in the past, on several issues.

Even let them know I was fully restoring to mint condition the car. Mattered none to them. Just a call center oriented to "say no."

Even got a hold of some folks inside the Smyrna plant; initially said they would help; never heard from them again ... no courtesy follow-up, endless silence.

And, being dealer-only part, no aftermarket parts ever were made.

And, of course, junkyard ones are by definition unusable.

Fallen into the historical abyss ...


----------

